# 1-16-17 Live



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Headed out to north Baldwin county. The third Monday in January has been a good day in the past with bucks usually on their feet more. No chasing reported yet. Good luck to all today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm in box overlooking a green field. Got here waaay.too early. 55 deg so there's a few blood suckers out already... Foggy. Humid. Why do we do this???!!!


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Grunting. Chasing. Fog won't let me see bucks clearly


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Just pulling up to work... Y'all kill em.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I am up in YR again. Have not seen a legal buck yet this season. Something has got to happen soon.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Good luck fellas im sitting out today gonna go all day tomorrow. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Slipped into this stand in Baker before daylight and nothing so far.

Sat here yesterday afternoon and watched 3 does.



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Good luck y'all, think I'll be out there this afternoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Nothing but bushy tails so far......the story of my season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Just had a 4 point ease by. He was right under me before I noticed him. I was eating a blueberry muffin. Somehow he didn't see me and went about his business.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Made 2 grunts with my new Old Crow call at 7. Heard something coming. Nice swamp donkey. Put the dot on his shoulder and let the 44 go. He kicked his back legs way hiigh and ran. Sounded like he piled up out behind my stand. Can't find him or no blood. Called for a dog, but no one can come right now. Should I back out until someone can come? Don't want to mess it up.


----------



## Damascusbeach (Apr 2, 2015)

Back out and give it at least an hour


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Mule kick...... He dead


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

How long till a dog can make it. Let him lay 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Lee and Josh can come, but it will be late afternoon. I am going home and see if I can view the Tactacam video.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Send Jason a message. He might be able to bring gator that way if he ain't in the woods. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

I would think he's done by what you described, hour should be good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Hope you find him man! If I wasn't working I would come help you look


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I agree, sounds like he's done. Especially if you heard him crash.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Billy if your still in yr I'm up that way and not seeing anything I could help you look if your not waiting on a dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I talked with Josh Cooper and he can come after 4 if no one else has by then. Lee Ellis called me back and said he would call me this afternoon to see if anyone has come. I don't reckon I need to call anyone else. Sounded like either one of these men and their dog can find it. Lee told me to back out and leave. I probably walked all around it and didn't see it.

Viewed my Tactacam video and it didn't show nothing. The buck was in the edge of the woods and you couldn't even see him on camera. This thing is only good for videos when the deer are out in the open and not too far off.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

If all else fails I'm headed up there in the morning, if you're free and still in need I can help you look. Wish I was free today, I'd head that way. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for all of the offers to help. Maybe one of the guys with dogs will help. I will keep posting. I was on the side of the road across from the river. Pines with low growing green bushes so thick you can't see anything unless you walk right up to it.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

He's there not far from where you shot him. I know it's hard to find one in those thick Gall berries, especially by yourself.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Hope you find him. Sounds like he fell with his back facing you! 

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

You'll find him. I'm betting he isn't far from where you shot. Did you see any marks on the ground where he dug in to run off? May have went a different direction than you thought.

Team 9


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

This was the result of a .270 CoreLokt this morning at 80 yards....and the buck ran 40 yards or more. I know the picture is sideways, so you'll have to use your imagination. 

Boys, I'm tagged out (aka freezer full), so it's just sit and watch when the cold weather returns in a week.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

bcbz71 said:


> This was the result of a .270 CoreLokt this morning at 80 yards....and the buck ran 40 yards or more. I know the picture is sideways, so you'll have to use your imagination.
> 
> Boys, I'm tagged out (aka freezer full), so it's just sit and watch when the cold weather returns in a week.




Brad, did you obliterate the buck? Pic?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nothing seen this am. Back at it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

nastukey said:


> Brad, did you obliterate the buck? Pic?


It was just a 2.5 y/o spike that our biologist determined needed to be harvested since he should have been at least a fork by now. Honestly, I would have just as soon shot a slick head but everyone wanted him gone. I even texted another member that I had him in my scope but really didn't want to shoot. He replied "why ain't he dead yet". What the hell...snack sticks....boom! 

Just a double lung shot trying to save some meat and he ran off like he wasn't even hit. Went about 40 yards after the shot which is fairly typical. Finding that splatter at the point of impact sure makes you feel better about finding 'em though. Those CoreLokts have never let me down.

It wasn't 5 minutes after the shot that a nice 8 was in front of me at 40 yds. He got a pass this year!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Back up the tree for the afternoon. Beautiful January day, crisp 74 degree.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm in a shootin house wife in another, had to bring wasp spray, nice and toasty this afternoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm still at work... still no deer.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm still hanging with my 2 year old. We ain't even changing out of our pj yet. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

bcbz71 said:


> It was just a 2.5 y/o spike that our biologist determined needed to be harvested since he should have been at least a fork by now. Honestly, I would have just as soon shot a slick head but everyone wanted him gone. I even texted another member that I had him in my scope but really didn't want to shoot. He replied "why ain't he dead yet". What the hell...snack sticks....boom!
> 
> Just a double lung shot trying to save some meat and he ran off like he wasn't even hit. Went about 40 yards after the shot which is fairly typical. Finding that splatter at the point of impact sure makes you feel better about finding 'em though. Those CoreLokts have never let me down.
> 
> It wasn't 5 minutes after the shot that a nice 8 was in front of me at 40 yds. He got a pass this year!




Good deal. At least you're seeing something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Do we have an update. Did the dog get there yet. It's killing me not knowing and being stuck at the house not being able to help. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Hoping for the best BB...like others have said, youll probably find him - I did have one mule kick (just like on TV) and never found blood, hair or deer. Got my fingers crossed for ya! update when you can, I'm checking back regularly!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Well I guess I will find the buck after the buzzards do. Talked to 2 of the guys with dogs this morning and have not made contact with either of them since. Both told me to back out so I did. Left messages with others with no response. Had many offers to help and I appreciate it, but I didn't want to mess anything up just in case a dog owner did show. I realize people are busy so I will just have to not worry about it. It has happened to me before years ago. When you hunt the swampy mess like I do it is a risk you take. Sure makes me sick to my stomach when something like this happens though.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's crap. Sorry about that man.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hate that for you. Know the feeling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I guess I need a caliber that will blow the deer apart so he can't run, maybe a 50. My 44 magnum has been very good to me, but not today. Was aiming for his shoulder and not sure where I hit him.

Let me tell you right now that I am sold on the Old Crow grunt call. I blew it twice and within minutes heard him coming. Didn't follow a bleat just 2 grunts. I am not sure if I am even doing it correctly, but it worked this morning. Of course a buck has to be within hearing distance. Thanks Espo for a quality product.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Damn dude I hate that

Team 9


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

If you're able to go tomorrow I can come help you look after I get done with the morning hunt. Meat probably wouldn't be any good with this heat but you could maybe at least salvage the rack


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

billyb said:


> I guess I need a caliber that will blow the deer apart so he can't run, maybe a 50. My 44 magnum has been very good to me, but not today. Was aiming for his shoulder and not sure where I hit him.


I used to always aim just above the elbow with good success. Started learning/hearing about the high shoulder shot and DRT and started doing that. It tears up a lot of meat in the already skinny front shoulder, and they don't always drop (or I should say, we don't always hit where we aim). We've stunned a few with .243 and think they are down for the count, and they get back up. Goats are tough.

I went back to the "just above the elbow" shot to get a double lung and I promise you they can't run (far) if they can't breathe - just wait for a broadside shot.


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Cowhorn spike come by close to dark. Man it was a slow one today. Movement is restricted. Waiting on it to kick off any moment. Weather ain't helping either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I thinking this ain't over. Go back in there tomorrow and find that buck!


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

If those guys told you they would come and didn't, or at least call you to let you know to find someone else they should be removed from the list. That's a horrible service, it isn't that hard to make a phone call to say plans changed.

Hate it for you, but that deer sounds dead. Go back and look tomorrow


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

What a bummer!! I know the feeling...


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

auburn17 said:


> If those guys told you they would come and didn't, or at least call you to let you know to find someone else they should be removed from the list. That's a horrible service, it isn't that hard to make a phone call to say plans changed.
> 
> Hate it for you, but that deer sounds dead. Go back and look tomorrow


Agreed

Team 9


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Damn that sucks, pretty dick move on those people to tell someone they will be there then not even get back with ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I can give a hand tomorrow if you need. I have no dog, but I have time and I'll be up for a late morning hunt. Shoot me a PM

Be nice , do the right thing, be good to people , have a good time.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm gonna be hunting north of baker tomorrow. I can swing through old river rd after 10 and help you look. I won't have cell service until I get closer to baker but call or text me and I'll come help you look if you want.
Steve
8505437170

Team 9


----------



## captsef (Feb 2, 2016)

billyb said:


> I guess I need a caliber that will blow the deer apart so he can't run, maybe a 50. My 44 magnum has been very good to me, but not today. Was aiming for his shoulder and not sure where I hit him.
> 
> Let me tell you right now that I am sold on the Old Crow grunt call. I blew it twice and within minutes heard him coming. Didn't follow a bleat just 2 grunts. I am not sure if I am even doing it correctly, but it worked this morning. Of course a buck has to be within hearing distance. Thanks Espo for a quality product.


I have chased so many after shooting them through the lungs and heart down in the thick crap that I started shooting the nanny goats in the head or the base of the neck. I've missed a few but no tracking involved. When the big old bucks come along you still have to aim where you did and hope for the best. I hate it for you. Anybody that does this long enough will shoot and loose one eventually unfortunately.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

This is neither the time or place but why the heck don't all y'all go buy a 30/06 and a box of 150 grain Hornady SST and let's stop having these discussions??


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The meat is spoiled by now so I might as well wait on the buzzards. Got to work out of town tomorrow. Thanks for the offers.

The dog owners probably had something come up. If it would have been on the weekend it may have worked out.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

billyb said:


> The meat is spoiled by now so I might as well wait on the buzzards. Got to work out of town tomorrow. Thanks for the offers.
> 
> The dog owners probably had something come up. If it would have been on the weekend it may have worked out.




Sorry man, I know you been trying real hard.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry mofos' that say they're coming and didn't..... a phone call would have been great, hate it for you man, wish it was like it is over there like it is here, we got dog handlers chomping at the bit to find someone's deer, they live for it.....

Like what was previously said, whomever it is needs to be removed from the list......they probably out smoking meth....


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

billyb said:


> The meat is spoiled by now so I might as well wait on the buzzards. Got to work out of town tomorrow. Thanks for the offers.
> 
> The dog owners probably had something come up. If it would have been on the weekend it may have worked out.


On public land there isn't a chance I would wait on buzzards so that some other hunter can come across it. Next chance you get go get your horns. Heck I would have brought my dog over there if I had known earlier that the other 2 no-shows weren't coming.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

auburn17 said:


> On public land there isn't a chance I would wait on buzzards so that some other hunter can come across it. Next chance you get go get your horns. Heck I would have brought my dog over there if I had known earlier that the other 2 no-shows weren't coming.


Mason, you got a tracking dog?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I just joined the Florida Blood Trailing Network on Facebook so that I could post what happened to me yesterday. Already getting responses stating that it should not have happened. No names were mentioned so I hope I don't get anyone in trouble.

Some of you guys seem to be more upset than me. I have not said anything negative about the guys I spoke with because I realize people live busy lives. I may need their services in the future and I don't want to burn any bridges.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I am getting numerous responses from members of FBTN on Facebook. Most say I should have made a post on Facebook and if it ever happens again I will. Ya'll need to do the same instead of calling those on the list. I didn't post because I had made contact with 2 people and was thinking at least 1 of them would help.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Dagwood said:


> Mason, you got a tracking dog?


I have a lab that is pretty good at tracking. She has found every deer I've put her on so far (which isn't a ton) and found a few still alive. I don't like advertising as a "service" due to my work schedule and having a 2 1/2 year old. If I'm available ill come on weekends for sure in Molino/Walnut Hill areas.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

billyb said:


> I just joined the Florida Blood Trailing Network on Facebook so that I could post what happened to me yesterday. Already getting responses stating that it should not have happened. *No names were mentioned so I hope I don't get anyone in trouble.*
> 
> Some of you guys seem to be more upset than me. I have not said anything negative about the guys I spoke with because I realize people live busy lives. I may need their services in the future and I don't want to burn any bridges.


Forget that noise, if they told you they were coming and didn't without so much as a phone call I would put both of their names out there so others don't get done the same way.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I would agree - especially if one of them told you to "back out"


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Some of the members are trying to make it my fault because I didn't post to their Facebook page so more people could have helped. I thought the 2 members that I talked to was enough. I am sorry that meat has gone to waste.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

auburn17 said:


> I have a lab that is pretty good at tracking. She has found every deer I've put her on so far (which isn't a ton) and found a few still alive. I don't like advertising as a "service" due to my work schedule and having a 2 1/2 year old. If I'm available ill come on weekends for sure in Molino/Walnut Hill areas.


Auburn's dog is a badass... I want her so bad...


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

billyb said:


> Some of the members are trying to make it my fault because I didn't post to their Facebook page so more people could have helped. I thought the 2 members that I talked to was enough. I am sorry that meat has gone to waste.


Horsechit! Ok, maybe you didn't go by their "protocol" and post it on FB, BUT, you contacted someone directly and they said they were coming. Nothing I can't stand worse than anything is someone telling me they gonna do something and not do it.... sucks a deer got wasted but it happens to all of us.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

billyb said:


> Some of the members are trying to make it my fault because I didn't post to their Facebook page so more people could have helped. I thought the 2 members that I talked to was enough. I am sorry that meat has gone to waste.




Look on the bright side - you mighta missed!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

delta dooler said:


> Horsechit! Ok, maybe you didn't go by their "protocol" and post it on FB, BUT, you contacted someone directly and they said they were coming. Nothing I can't stand worse than anything is someone telling me they gonna do something and not do it.... sucks a deer got wasted but it happens to all of us.


yeah, agreed. this just keeps going downhill. I don't have fb. so should I just not bother looking at the sticky since I can't follow "protocol?" pretty weird dynamic here. they're the ones providing the service (theoretically) but they're being d-bags about it.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Were you pretty close to YR?
This one washed up on the beach - you need to go over to the off topic section and claim him!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nevermind. Spitshine done claimed him


----------

